

4 Movies Every Entrepreneur Should Watch - philDunphy
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/242249

======
MrHyde
Primer.

Because success is a problem to be prepared for.

Also because Primer is awesome.

~~~
philDunphy
This
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0390384/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0390384/) ?

Looks awesome, thanks for the suggestion :)

